# Budgie feather Help



## Janine123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi All 

Wondering if someone would be able to provide me with some advice.

The last few days my budgie has been struggling with one of her tail feathers.

It seems to have come loose, broken or on its way out (not 100% sure), however its hanging loose beneath her. I have gently had a look at it and it almost looks as if the feather is broken at the top or on its way out, however it doesn't come loose when I move it.

It is however annoying my budge massively, hence my want to help. She is chasing her tail around the cage and in a serious bad mood about it. She's shouting at all toys and humans in proximity and keeps looking at it.

As I'm not sure if the feather is broken, or coming out (she is malting at the minute) Im not sure what to do to help her. I just don't like hearing her in such a bad mood.

I've attempted to take some photos but she's not keen to sit still for long and it difficult to get the right angle (have attached 3).

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm sorry your budgie is so bothered by that particular tail feather. 
Despite the moult, by looking at the photos it seems her general feather condition isn't the best. I can see it by looking at overall plumage and at her scruffy tail and flight feathers. She also seems to be somewhat overweight and due to this she may not be able to properly preen an tend to her feathers. 

Have her feathers always been like this? Give your budgie's current condition, it would be best to book her an appointment with the avian vet for a full check-up.

I couldn't help to notice the sandpaper covers on the perches. In order to prevent your budgie from having sores or from possibly ingesting the material by chewing at it an getting sick in the process, it's best to remove these from the cage.
There are much better alternatives to keep the toenails and beak well maintained by having wooden perches of different sizes and diameters, a pedi perch or mineral/calcium perch will also help in filing the toenails.

Best of luck with your budgie girl, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Janine123 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly

Yeah she has always been larger and scruffy looking since the day we got her. We got her for that reason, none else wanted her. 

Thanks for the advice, the only issue is the nearest avian vet is a long long car ride way.  Will get googling.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The first thought that popped on my mind was French moult. 
Her tail area looks quite scruffy and the tail feather you mention seems to be badly developed and looks twisty. Her overall plumage also seems to be ragged, more so than when compared to a normal moult.

She would greatly benefit from being seen by an avian vet specialist, so that you have more answers regarding her health and a plan to hopefully improve her condition.

Good luck with your google search!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Janine,

What is your budgie's name?
How long have you had this particular budgie?
What sort of diet do you have her eating?

I'm asking because not only do her feathers look as if they are in bad shape, she is either overweight or seems to have a lipoma - as her "belly" area is very distended.

I agree with aluz that your budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Vet and properly diagnosed.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.
Have you read all the Stickies and Budgie Articles throughout the forum?

Since you've been a member for quite some time, I'm a bit surprised you didn't know the dangers of using sandpaper covers on perches. 
Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Looking forward to your answers for the questions above. 

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope that after the vet visit, you're able to find a solution to her problem! :fingerx: 

Keep us posted! :wave:


----------

